
Ask HN: Hackernewsers who have been told they have x month/year left to live - smithmayowa
How has it felt being told that you have x month&#x2F;year left to live, how did you cope with it and did you eventually beat it.<p>Asking as I am feeling really sick and fear a life threatening diagnostic (although praying and hopeful that it is not the case), when I get around to seeing a doctor, also just wondering in part.
======
rahuldottech
You might be able to get more answers and advice by asking on r/askreddit.
Bigger audience and all that. I wish you the best of luck.

